# NEW surges at DENVER INTL AIRPORT to make drivers rich!!!



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

i quit working the city a long time ago because of all the problems and have been working at the airport for a while. although pay per hour is lower, i liked the fact that it was much cleaner and safer. and occasionally the 1.5X surge was a nice bonus, especially for long trips. now its just a $2.50 flat rate extra!!! get a trip to fort collins, co spgs, boulder, mountains, youre screwed


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Denver_uber_dude said:


> View attachment 271785
> 
> 
> i quit working the city a long time ago because of all the problems and have been working at the airport for a while. although pay per hour is lower, i liked the fact that it was much cleaner and safer. and occasionally the 1.5X surge was a nice bonus, especially for long trips. now its just a $2.50 flat rate extra!!! get a trip to fort collins, co spgs, boulder, mountains, youre screwed


Uh, no. Pax is screwed. You're not taking a long ride at base while uber charges surge.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Welcome to our world in CLT.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber on


----------

